
Wikipedia founder (Jimbo Wales) sets his sites on Google - Readmore
http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/114/features-why-is-this-man-smiling.html
======
zaidf
I would personally hate for my start-up to be positioned in this way in media
during its starting stages. Another example is Powerset which has raised
millions, has been touted as a google killer and hosted cool Valley parties--
and is yet to launch.

My BS meter just shoots up when I know more about a start-up's PR success than
its product.

------
Readmore
Yeah it would really put the pressure on you. It's a cool idea really but I
don't see it being able to 'overthrow' Google. I guess if you have thousands
and thousands of volunteers editing things but I don't see how that's going to
happen.

